# What is this coating on liverock?



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Yesterday i bought more liverock and one of the pieces has a coating on it that looks like thin icing..in some parts it is white and others green. I have included a picture but my camera is PANTS..so dont know if you can see it too good. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Did you clean the LR before putting it in your tank? just a brush to clean the crap off the liverock most common at LFS.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I have some of that in my tank, never really knew what it was, but it doesn't seem to do much (its not bad), probably a type of coraline algae, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Is that the spider web stuff?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

no the white stuff that kinda looks like ummm... well... a white paste smoothered on the rock (very smooth looking) but its hard.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Actually....since you mention the spider web stuff.....there are a few tiny white hair like things on some parts of it...kinda does resemble spider webs...

Yes i gave it a quick clean, didnt fancy holding the rock for long though.


----------

